# Wilier IZOARD XP Fork RECALL



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

" If the bike was purchased after October 1, 2011, please discontinue use of the bike immediately. " Seen at:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Important Safety Recall: Wilier Izoard XP Fork


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you - I just got the email.


----------



## RD48 (Dec 3, 2011)

Got my email this morning. Called Competitive Cyclist and they are going to send me out a new fork right away. Was a bit disappointed since I was going to ride this morning. Well, I live overseas, so no road bike riding for a couple of weeks.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

RD48 said:


> Got my email this morning. Called Competitive Cyclist and they are going to send me out a new fork right away. Was a bit disappointed since I was going to ride this morning. Well, I live overseas, so no road bike riding for a couple of weeks.


That sucks - I had a big ride planned for this Saturday but I have an old bike that will have to make do while I get this replaced.


----------

